# The Free Shipping Survey



## RupeeClock (Jul 10, 2010)

*NOTICE: Shoptemp does not appear to currently offer a free shipping service as of December 4th.
This may or may not change in the future, I don't know.
Additionally, Europe appears to have access to some cheaper shipping options ($8/$18.50) whilst America does not. ($24?)*[/p]

It's been a few months since Shoptemp have now first opened their doors, and I think now is a good time to survey how good, or bad their free shipping is.
Many people claim their free shipping only takes a week to arrive, others have theirs arrive in 2-5 weeks as stated, other longer.

It's very simple, if you've ever ordered from Shoptemp, and chosen *free Hong-Kong Airmail*, *$1 Hong-Kong Airmail*, or *registered Hong Kong Airmail*, I'd like you to vote on your relevant poll above! All of these shipping methods should have the same shipping rates, but with differences like ensuring packaging or having tracking.

I hope that this poll will help clear up the frequent question of how quick their shipping is.


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Jul 10, 2010)

The first thing I ordered, EZ 3in1, took 10 days to arrive at my door in the UK. That was using free shipping. I ordered some more stuff 3 days ago and chose the $1 air mail thingy. When it arrives, I'll mention if it was any quicker.


Good idea, this vote. I was looking for something like this after placing my first order with them.

EDIT: Order arrived this morning, _(14th July)_, 1 week after I put the order in! 1$ air mail thingy cost me about 69p in my money, so nothing really, and sped up delivery by 3 days or so.

Another EDIT: I ordered a DSTWO on September 10th. Same as above, _($1 air-mail)_ and it arrived on September 23rd so it seems there's not a lot of difference between free shipping and $1 registered in terms of delivery speed. When the package arrived, it had a 'Signature Required' sticker on it, but I was never asked to sign for it.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 16, 2010)

Well, from a few votes a trend is emerging.
Most people seem to get their shipments  around the 2-week mark, but getting it later does happen.
I'd still like to get some more votes, so I'm bumping this topic up.


----------



## TwoBladedKnight (Jul 23, 2010)

Ordered supercard DS2, free shipping, arrived 5 days later


----------



## Minox (Jul 23, 2010)

I used Registered Hong Kong Airmail. Took about 17 days for it to arrive here and that includes that small time period where that Icelandic volcano prevented most airplanes from taking off/land in Europe.


----------



## macgeek417 (Jul 25, 2010)

Ordered a SCDS2, took 8 days to get here (US)


----------



## Satangel (Aug 3, 2010)

Very nice topic. It took 11 days to get to Belgium, voted


----------



## Langin (Aug 3, 2010)

Under 1 week, it arrived in 6 days ;p


----------



## Shorkio (Aug 5, 2010)

If I remember right, it took around 3-4 weeks before I got my Ak2i.
But that was when There was that Volcano encryption (did I wrote it right?)


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 5, 2010)

Shorkio said:
			
		

> If I remember right, it took around 3-4 weeks before I got my Ak2i.
> But that was when There was that Volcano encryption (did I wrote it right?)


My R4DS took about 4-5 weeks, and that was because of the Volcanic eruption.
I have to wonder how on earth you could encrypt a volcano, haha.

Actually I just ordered a DStwo a couple days ago, hopefully it won't take so long with no pesky ash clouds.
Edit: The DStwo only took 7 days to deliver, once it shipped out. That's mighty impressive for free shipping!


----------



## Shorkio (Aug 5, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> I have to wonder how on earth you could encrypt a volcano, haha.



You have to be a ninja to do that


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 5, 2010)

I got my (shitty) DS Lite battery in just under 3 weeks.


----------



## riverchen (Aug 6, 2010)

I ordered my SCDS2 on Monday, its Thursday of the next week, have yet to have gotten it, will post results.

Edit: i got it on monday, but my parents intercepted it.


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 11, 2010)

got my R4 in about a week and a half here in Victoria, Australia


----------



## seahorsepip (Aug 11, 2010)

I ordered on monday and got on Tuesday


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 11, 2010)

seahorsepip said:
			
		

> I ordered on monday and got on Tuesday


Free shipping took you ONE DAY? Whoa.
You don't mean Tuesday, the next week do you??


----------



## razielleonhart (Aug 17, 2010)

free shipping took 6 days to get to me i am really happy with my new DSTwo


----------



## mocalacace (Aug 17, 2010)

I strategically ordered my DSTWO on sunday night (8/8/10) (5:54 A.M Monday in Hong Kong) and I'm getting on Tuesday 8/17/10


----------



## EpicJungle (Aug 17, 2010)

Registered Hong Kong Airmail, exactly 1 week


----------



## mark520 (Aug 19, 2010)

As I locate in Asia. It is very lucky for me to receive my goods withim a week!!!


----------



## trumpet-205 (Aug 26, 2010)

Ordered - 08/11
Shipped - 08/15
Received - 08/25

10 days of shipping. Pretty fast for free shipping.


----------



## stab244 (Sep 2, 2010)

Ordered SC2 last Friday. Shipped today. Will post/edit when I get.

EDIT: Just arrived today as I got back from school. Pretty sweet cart I gotta say.


----------



## Shackled (Sep 8, 2010)

Ordered on the 28th of August --> Shipped out on the 3rd of September --> Arrived at doorstep on the 8th of September just then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Will try it out soon and hopefully it'll work great!

BTW, I accidentally clicked on "it never arrived" for the poll :S


----------



## Marlonguppy (Sep 12, 2010)

Ordered my Dingoo A320 (Registered AM(It was free for me, lol)) Shipped by ShopTemp on 3rd Sep 2010, and shipped by Air Mail on sep. 8: "The item (RB*HK) left Hong Kong for its destination(Netherlands) on 8-Sep-2010". Still don't have it, guess it comes on Wednesday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If i get it, i'm really happy! But why can't i view how heavy a product is?
I really like to give a donation to ShopTemp someday.
Their work is great, great customer service and stuff, if i need something i just go to ShopTemp!


----------



## carpenoctem (Sep 27, 2010)

long wait so far for me. I live near NYC.
I ordered it on Sept 9th. It arrived at the Hong Kong Air Mail Center on the 11th.
The last notice on the tracker says:
"Foreign International Dispatch, September 17, 2010, 7:30 am, HONG KONG AIR MAIL CENTRE, HONG KONG"

will update as it arrives

Arrived Yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sept 28


----------



## keine (Sep 27, 2010)

2 weeks 1 Day. That's 2-3 weeks. 
(I don't know if I can wait that long again.)
Towards the end there it got tough/annoying.
Apart from shipping however, great product, great price, and great processing.


----------



## craplame (Sep 28, 2010)

I live in the Washington state and it took less than two weeks. I ordered an Acekard 2.1. It took exactly thirteen days. I ordered it on September 14th, shipped on the 15th and came in today.


----------



## evilhomura89 (Oct 2, 2010)

I live in S.E. Asia and it's been 5 weeks since shipping and I still haven't receive my item.
Ordered on 23rd August and until today still haven't receive anything


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 4, 2010)

Took 10 days to get my Acekard 2i with a 4GB MicroSD


----------



## haddad (Oct 7, 2010)

Took my DS2 little under 2 weeks to ship, still pretty amazing 0_o


----------



## Zoroark1989 (Oct 7, 2010)

OMG! I loooove Shoptemp! I just got my DS2 in the mail today. Order shipped October 5th and received it in the morning on October 7th. I had Express shipping. Really, Really fast and great customer service. Thanks Shoptemp


----------



## Deleted member 264001 (Oct 8, 2010)

Zoroark1989 said:
			
		

> I had Express shipping.


Did you not read the title? This survey is for free shipping...

Anyway ordered my Supercard DSTWO on Monday, 4th Oct, was shipped on the 6th, left Hong-Kong on the 13th (according to tracking number service...), I will update this post and fill in the survey when it arrives.


----------



## Taichi24 (Oct 11, 2010)

I ordered a DSTWO on September 27th and it shipped on the 28th.  Will update once it arrives.

EDIT: Just received my DSTWO today.  Very fast free shipping from ShopTemp.


----------



## Javacat (Oct 11, 2010)

Ordered the AK2i on 29/09/2010 @ 1:38AM using the free shipping and just received it today, so 1-2 weeks. I must have caught them at a good time, as it shipped about 2 hours later and I must have JUST missed the Chinese holiday. Yay!


----------



## Skiller23 (Oct 11, 2010)

i ordered an R4 yesterday ands it was chipped today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i will let you know once it will arrive to me in algeria


----------



## JaredClark (Oct 11, 2010)

Acekard 2i (Flash-Cart ONLY): 1 Week

Just ordered two R4s and two SanDisk 2GB MicroSD Cards for my niece and nephew. *fingers crossed*


----------



## NDindon (Oct 12, 2010)

DSTT (from another website but with the Hong Kong registered airmail method) = 8 days

I ordered 2 flashcards from Shoptemp, i will edit this post when it arrives


----------



## Stevetry (Oct 12, 2010)

Taichi24 said:
			
		

> I ordered a DSTWO on September 27th and it shipped on the 28th.  Will update once it arrives.
> 
> EDIT: Just received my DSTWO today.  Very fast free shipping from ShopTemp.



how much days


----------



## Taichi24 (Oct 12, 2010)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> Taichi24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


11 days not counting yesterday since it was a holiday here in the US.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Oct 13, 2010)

Mine got to me in about 8-10 days, and I'm leaning towards eight. I was incredibly surprised, as well as happy.


----------



## steven gambee (Oct 14, 2010)

so i just ordered a DSTWO last night round 9pm canadian time. (13/oct//2010) and when i woke this morning i had an email from 4am can time saying it was shipped (14/oct/2010) the registered air mail cost me $2.11 and i have no tracking # =/ but i'll edit this post when i get it

EDIT: so it got here on the 25th which was 12 days after ordering. 10 business days


----------



## Bassdark25 (Oct 15, 2010)

Same with Steven: I order last night in NY, and earily this mornin my order got shipped. Really fast already since I ordered it with the extra service. (for Acekard 2i) I will update this post when I get it. (hopefully they call since the alarm doesn't work.)


----------



## Skiller23 (Oct 15, 2010)

this topic is only for FREE SHIPPING


----------



## NDindon (Oct 19, 2010)

Acekard2i = 4 weeks (1 month) with free shipping


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 19, 2010)

Back when I ordered my Acekard 2i when the site first opened, I chose the regular shipping with the tracking. I live in Western Canada. Ordered on April 11th, item received April 21st.


----------



## Deleted member 264001 (Oct 19, 2010)

Ordered my Supercard DSTWO with the $1 shipping thing on Monday, 4th Oct, was shipped on the 6th, left Hong-Kong on the 13th (according to tracking number service...) and arrived today Tuesday 19th. I'm going to say 1-2 weeks because I ordered on a Chinese holiday.


----------



## -Marco23- (Oct 19, 2010)

Ordered today an acekard + Shipping (Hong Kong Register Air Mail).
Let's hope everything will be ok


----------



## Spy123 (Oct 20, 2010)

2 weeks for me and i live in CA.


----------



## -Marco23- (Oct 20, 2010)

Ordered yesterday and shipped today


----------



## Bassdark25 (Oct 21, 2010)

-Marco23- said:
			
		

> Ordered yesterday and shipped today


This is for free delivery.


----------



## xXVisionZXx (Oct 21, 2010)

Anyone live in california? if so, how long did it take your DSTWO/X item to get to your adress?


----------



## AcekardFan (Oct 21, 2010)

xXVisionZXx said:
			
		

> Anyone live in california? if so, how long did it take your DSTWO/X item to get to your adress?



I Live In CA And It Took Me A Week


----------



## xXVisionZXx (Oct 21, 2010)

AcekardFan said:
			
		

> xXVisionZXx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh nice so if my order shipped on sunday it might be getting here by next monday or maybe friday? o.o maybe itll take more


----------



## AcekardFan (Oct 21, 2010)

xXVisionZXx said:
			
		

> AcekardFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah,I Guess (Just Order Something LOL)


----------



## xXVisionZXx (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh another question... i didnt get that tracking thing but in my order it says shipped does that mean it left hong kong already? and if im not there when it delivers can any of my family members get it? also if NO ONE is there does it go to the post office?

sorry for hte bombard of questions xD


----------



## Dravonic (Oct 23, 2010)

Acekard 2i
My first order never arrived and I had to ask for a replacement after five weeks. However the replacement order arrived in 15 days. I live on the east coast of the USA if that helps.


----------



## Bassdark25 (Oct 24, 2010)

That was fast! It took 8 days for the Acekard+2gb micro sd come in the mail. Surprisingly it was in the mail box instead of being shipped by Usps man. Good thing it was that way because the day before the Usps didn't bother to call but put the notice right next to the sign I put up. Anyways, I'm so excited to try it out!


----------



## xXVisionZXx (Oct 24, 2010)

xXVisionZXx said:
			
		

> my order it says shipped does that mean it left hong kong already? and if im not there when it delivers in my house.... can any of my family members get it? also if *NO ONE* is there does it go to the post office?
> 
> sorry for hte bombard of questions xD


May someone please answer the above? .______. ive been asking it for days....


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Oct 24, 2010)

I live in California and I ordered an Acekard 2i that apparently shipped two weeks ago(using free shipping) and is still not here.....hopefully it arrives by monday!

Update: Package arrived on 10/26/2010, well within the 5 week period...though not as fast as I'd hoped it's not bad for free shipping!


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Oct 24, 2010)

xXVisionZXx said:
			
		

> xXVisionZXx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. 'Shipped' means it has been posted, not necessarily left HK though, but if it hasn't left HK yet it won't be long.

2. It depends on how you chose to have it shipped. If recorded delivery, a signature will be required. I don't know if it's the same in the US, but here in the UK, anyone's signature will do, it's just a confirmation of delivery.

3. Again, it depends on how you chose to have it shipped, _(and also what you bought)_. If you went for the free shipping, it will arrive via the Postal Worker just like a normal piece of mail. If it cannot be delivered for some reason, like if being too large to fit through the letterbox and nobody being home to accept it, it will _probably_ be sent to the Post Office. _(That's what happens in the UK, I can't 100% say that's what'll happen in the US though)_. If you chose a more expensive Paid shipping, it will arrive courtesy of a private postal company, _(UPS if my memory serves)_ who _may_ need a signature. 

Hope that was helpful.


----------



## xXVisionZXx (Oct 24, 2010)

SixtySixHundred said:
			
		

> xXVisionZXx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## odoyle (Oct 25, 2010)

Ordered my DSTWO on the 13th, it left HK on the 17th.

USPS tracking was stuck on "Origin Post is Preparing Shipment" until this morning...

et voila! It's here at my local post office branch as of 6:55AM. Expecting delivery this afternoon or tomorrow, I suppose.


For all of you who get the "Origin Post" tracking issue, just be patient--USPS tracking is wretchedly slow to update.

12 days since ordering, 8 days to ship from HK. Not bad for registered mail!


----------



## Skiller23 (Oct 25, 2010)

you used UPS or HK registered ?


----------



## odoyle (Oct 25, 2010)

Skiller23 said:
			
		

> you used UPS or HK registered ?




HK registered. And USPS delivered it 10 minutes ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: To avoid confusion, remember UPS and USPS are two very different things. USPS is the federal postal service, UPS is a privately-owned parcel delivery service.


----------



## Skiller23 (Oct 25, 2010)

okay thank's  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i'm still wainting for my R4 revolution, it was ordered on 10/10, shipped on 11/10 and left HK on 20/10


----------



## -Marco23- (Oct 26, 2010)

The item (***********) was posted on 21-Oct-2010 and is being processed for delivery to the addressee.
My item was shipped or is it in HK?


----------



## Skiller23 (Oct 26, 2010)

it is still in HK
when it will left HK the message will be updated, and then you can read: the item has left HK for it's destination...


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Oct 26, 2010)

Ordered on October 10th, shipped on October 11th

Package arrived on 10/26/2010, well within the 5 week period...though not as fast as I'd hoped it's not bad for free shipping! 

Thanks Shoptemp!


----------



## -Marco23- (Oct 27, 2010)

Skiller23 said:
			
		

> it is still in HK
> when it will left HK the message will be updated, and then you can read: the item has left HK for it's destination...


Ok Thanks

There are certain days of departure?


----------



## Skiller23 (Oct 27, 2010)

-Marco23- said:
			
		

> Skiller23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i don't know and also don't believe


----------



## xXVisionZXx (Oct 28, 2010)

Hmm mine was ordered on the 15th it shipped on the 18th and hasnt been delivered yet... its been 10 days (9 and 1/2 xD) and it hasnt gotten here.... i shouldnt worry because it does say 2-5 weeks (ir was it 4? o.O?)


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 28, 2010)

xXVisionZXx said:
			
		

> Hmm mine was ordered on the 15th it shipped on the 18th and hasnt been delivered yet... its been 10 days (9 and 1/2 xD) and it hasnt gotten here.... i shouldnt worry because it does say 2-5 weeks (ir was it 4? o.O?)


Seems pretty normal, most people wait 7-14 days, and then 14-21 days.


----------



## durgan (Oct 28, 2010)

I made my first purchase from shoptemp on Sunday 10/24, marked shipped on 10/25. From what I've read I've got around another 2 weeks of waiting ahead of me. I'll update as soon as R4 carts arrive


----------



## NDindon (Oct 28, 2010)

EZ 3in1 = 10 days with the Hong Kong registered airmail method


----------



## Recorderdude (Oct 29, 2010)

OK, I am a complete idiot. I ordered a DSTWO and 16gb flashcart from shoptemp (totaling $80.95) and so registered airmail would have been free. OF course, I didn't know what that WAS, so I just went with standard HK airmail (so I can't track my order now, yaay).

ANYWAY, ordered on the 17th, shipped LATER on the 17th, and I haven't gotten any messages since then. Does this mean it's still in HK or do I just not get the "order has left HK" message with standard HK airmail?

If it HAS left, might I get it today? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I heard about a shipping delay now up to 8 weeks, does that take effect based on the day I ordered? (the 17th)

I'll tell when it arrives here either way. Sorry if I'm being a pest


----------



## Skiller23 (Oct 29, 2010)

you can see if your order has left HK here:
http://app3.hongkongpost.com/CGI/mt/enquiry.jsp


----------



## taken (Oct 30, 2010)

My first ordered on th 28/9/10 and shipped on the 29/9/10 the order arrived on th 12/10/10. 

Which I thought was great service for free post.

So I ordered 2 R4's on the 9 october and it says shipped on 11 october and I am still waiting date now is 30 october.


----------



## evilhomura89 (Oct 30, 2010)

my 1st order didn't arrive, and now it's approaching the 4th week since the replacement is sent yet I have not received anything...frustrated...


----------



## janeyuyi (Nov 2, 2010)

The latest news from the Hong Kong post office,you can find out the latest dispatch time from July 5-Nov 1st.

http://www.hongkongpost.com/eng/publicatio...atche/index.htm


----------



## gamefreak94 (Nov 2, 2010)

I never got mine... So i asked for a refund XD


----------



## Relentless88 (Nov 2, 2010)

Ordered a flashcart on the 4th of october and still not arrived. :@ Missing so many games because of this.


----------



## -Marco23- (Nov 2, 2010)

The item (************) will leave Hong Kong for its destination on 3-Nov-2010
Ordered the 20th from shoptemp.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 2, 2010)

Mine took under a week & that includes the pre-order (2days before official release) & when I got it


----------



## Skiller23 (Nov 2, 2010)

ordered an R4 revolution from shoptemp in 10/10 shipped in 11/10 posted in 12/10 left HK the 20th

received today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 02/11 so it took approximately 3 weeks with HK airmail to arrive to me in Algeria and with the increasing of orders in this period of year i believe it's very good for free delivery, thank's shoptemp


----------



## evilhomura89 (Nov 2, 2010)

janeyuyi said:
			
		

> The latest news from the Hong Kong post office,you can find out the latest dispatch time from July 5-Nov 1st.
> 
> http://www.hongkongpost.com/eng/publicatio...atche/index.htm


i don't understand the tables
can someone explain?


----------



## xXVisionZXx (Nov 2, 2010)

Hmm i think there is a delay on delieveries....if you ordered around october 18 and up cuz its been around 2 weeks and 1 day for me and no delivery yet maybe the other topic was right deliveries were pushed back from 4 to 8 weeks


----------



## Recorderdude (Nov 3, 2010)

xXVisionZXx said:
			
		

> Hmm i think there is a delay on delieveries....if you ordered around october 18 and up cuz its been around 2 weeks and 1 day for me and no delivery yet maybe the other topic was right deliveries were pushed back from 4 to 8 weeks



Hmm, yes, I ordered on the 18th, and as of today my order is yet to leave China


----------



## Sharido (Nov 3, 2010)

Just ordered it 20 minutes ago. Supercard DSTWO for my DSiXL.

I bought the registered Hong Kong mail. Here's hoping for speedy delivery!


----------



## Recorderdude (Nov 3, 2010)

Sharido said:
			
		

> Just ordered it 20 minutes ago. Supercard DSTWO for my DSiXL.
> 
> I bought the registered Hong Kong mail. Here's hoping for speedy delivery!



Not to be negative, but curb your enthusiasm. You've ordered during "christmas season" and max delivery time has been pushed back to 8 weeks; I ordered on the 18th of last month and my order hasn't even left china yet.

There's still a chance though.


----------



## Sharido (Nov 3, 2010)

personuser said:
			
		

> Not to be negative, but curb your enthusiasm. You've ordered during "christmas season" and max delivery time has been pushed back to 8 weeks; I ordered on the 18th of last month and my order hasn't even left china yet.
> 
> There's still a chance though.



I realize that. I didn't get an SD card, just the DSTWO so hopefully...

But, as long as it comes before Christmas and no problems arise, I'll be happy. I have my old Acekard to keep me busy till then.


----------



## hiello (Nov 4, 2010)

It says Desination-Canada and then item was posted on 23.october.2010. but doesn't say anything further after the date. Before it said process of delivery address.



			
				janeyuyi said:
			
		

> The latest news from the Hong Kong post office,you can find out the latest dispatch time from July 5-Nov 1st.
> 
> http://www.hongkongpost.com/eng/publicatio...atche/index.htm



I looked at the table and and my order is on the list. It is Canada dated October.23.2010. Can someone help me clarify what the table means? Is it meaning like my order will be leaving Hong Kong later than expected? If anyone can help me out, that'll be great!


----------



## golfrguy (Nov 4, 2010)

Relentless88 said:
			
		

> Ordered a flashcart on the 4th of october and still not arrived. :@ Missing so many games because of this.



Same...


----------



## -Marco23- (Nov 4, 2010)

personuser said:
			
		

> Sharido said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ordered an acekard on the 27 october.
It is shipped yesterday


----------



## Sharido (Nov 4, 2010)

Seems mine shipped yesterday as well...

not getting hopes up, but this could be fast. Odd tracking number tho...starts with  RB214.

My Acekard was an EE number...hmmm..


----------



## Batman55 (Nov 4, 2010)

Mine was shipped on the 18th (and I got the email that it was shipped), do I get another email or do I just get the item?


----------



## Recorderdude (Nov 4, 2010)

Batman55 said:
			
		

> Mine was shipped on the 18th (and I got the email that it was shipped), do I get another email or do I just get the item?



Your order is still in hongkong too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it should email us when they leave.

Mine has tracking and I ordered 18th and it isn't coming for a while...stoopid xmas XP


----------



## Batman55 (Nov 4, 2010)

lol. i was so anxious to get it.


----------



## Snailface (Nov 4, 2010)

Ordered DS2 on Oct 14, got it yesterday. Doesn't seem bad does it? Well, that was twice as long as usual, leading me to think it was lost/stolen. Phew.


----------



## chyyran (Nov 4, 2010)

I took 2 weeks for my SCDS3 to arrive. yep. I posted really late. I got it more than 3 weeks before


----------



## Recorderdude (Nov 5, 2010)

YEAH!!!

I ordered on the 18th oct, shipped 20th, and it's FINALLY leaving Hong Kong for its destination tomorrow (5th)!

Will update when received.


----------



## braveheart15 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi there, 

I have been reading this topic and im getting a few mixed messages about how long it takes for delivery or how to tell if your item has left Hong Kong.  Wondering if anyone can help. I placed my order on the 21/10 then received my shipping number on the 23/10. When I put this number into the hong kong post I get the message below.

_*Outward Registered Letter 


Destination - United Kingdom

The item was posted on 23-Oct-2010.*_


So does this mean my order has left Hong Kong? I think it must of left or I wouldnt have a shipping number but I have only received 1 e-mail not 2 like others. I know technically its not the free shipping as the topic relates to as it was $1 or 0.64p but the delivery estimation time was the same.

hope someone can help
thanks


----------



## Recorderdude (Nov 5, 2010)

braveheart15 said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> I have been reading this topic and im getting a few mixed messages about how long it takes for delivery or how to tell if your item has left Hong Kong.  Wondering if anyone can help. I placed my order on the 21/10 then received my shipping number on the 23/10. When I put this number into the hong kong post I get the message below.
> 
> ...


----------



## braveheart15 (Nov 5, 2010)

personuser said:
			
		

> braveheart15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for clearing that up mate, appreciate the quick response... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  really didnt expected it to be that long before leaving hong kong... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Not to worry. hope its here for christmas.

thanks again


----------



## Batman55 (Nov 6, 2010)

personuser said:
			
		

> YEAH!!!
> 
> I ordered on the 18th oct, shipped 20th, and it's FINALLY leaving Hong Kong for its destination tomorrow (5th)!
> 
> Will update when received.



hmm, mine was ordered on the 15th and shipped on the 18th, so hopefully i get an email soon


----------



## benno300 (Nov 6, 2010)

If you have the normal hong kong airmail without the tracking stuff Do you get a message when it leaves hong kong 2?


----------



## Eerpow (Nov 6, 2010)

It took 4-5 weeks for my items to arrive, about three weeks passed and I was starting to get worried so I contacted the Customer Support, and soon enough they gladly answered my questions. Great!
-1 for shipping time and +1 for the Customer Support.


----------



## Felix. (Nov 6, 2010)

*I ordered an acekard 1 week ago, and a supercard 2 weeks ago, but the acekard has come and the supercard hasn't. I also bought the supercard with express, but they didn't give me a tracking number, they then said that they shipped it by the unregistered... but if they did do it that way why has this one come first? I hope they didn't just say they sent it, and are going to use the excuse that is the holidays to cover up that they didn't send it.*


----------



## Recorderdude (Nov 6, 2010)

Batman55 said:
			
		

> personuser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Demand a refund.

Just buying a SC costs almost $20 for express shipping.

If you paid for express and you got unregistered then you should be refunded however much you paid for express.

And since it's on unregistered, expect to wait a while.


----------



## taken (Nov 6, 2010)

Still waiting for my order. That I order on the 9th of october. They said it shipped on the 11th october.

Date now is november 6. yes I took a ticket on the support. They said that they cannot do anything until 5 weeks up.


----------



## taken (Nov 6, 2010)

sorry about double posts


----------



## Batman55 (Nov 7, 2010)

where can i find my tracking number? i only have an order number.


----------



## Recorderdude (Nov 7, 2010)

Batman55 said:
			
		

> where can i find my tracking number? i only have an order number.



It takes about 1-2 weeks from ship date to appear, and that's if you have registered.

Free will not give you one, just wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you got express, don't worry about tracking, it'll be there real soon.


----------



## hiello (Nov 7, 2010)

Update:
I placed order on 21st of October, 23rd of October shipped, and 6th of November left Hong Kong.

I'll let you guys know how long it takes to get to Western Canada.


----------



## braveheart15 (Nov 7, 2010)

Woo hoo.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  finally updated!!!! my order leaving Hong Kong for its destination tomorrow (8th)!


----------



## Sheimi (Nov 8, 2010)

Supercard DSTWO
-ordered: 11/4/2010
-shipped: 11/5/2010
-recieved: Will update when it gets here...

Acekard 2i
-ordered: 9/24/2010
-Shipped: 9/27/2010
-recieved: 10/6/2010

The Acekard 2i took 9 days to ship.


----------



## taken (Nov 8, 2010)

I am still waitning for mine read above posts.


----------



## hiello (Nov 8, 2010)

hiello said:
			
		

> Update:
> I placed order on 21st of October, 23rd of October shipped, and 6th of November left Hong Kong.
> 
> I'll let you guys know how long it takes to get to Western Canada.



It has arrived into Western Canada headquarters on Nov.8/2010: 1:16am, now waiting for customs to review the package, hopefully, it doesn't get sent back.
It only took 2 days to arrive into Canada, pretty good. Now how long will it take for customs to review.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm curious about this, I want to see if this happened before to you guys before I open a ticket. I ordered an R4 on there yesterday. Email today says it's shipped.

I paid the $1.00 extra just in case for the packaging and whatnot. Same thing as I did with my Acekard. My Acekard had a tracking number, yet this R4 didn't get one. Reason?


----------



## Recorderdude (Nov 8, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> I'm curious about this, I want to see if this happened before to you guys before I open a ticket. I ordered an R4 on there yesterday. Email today says it's shipped.
> 
> I paid the $1.00 extra just in case for the packaging and whatnot. Same thing as I did with my Acekard. My Acekard had a tracking number, yet this R4 didn't get one. Reason?



I got about $80 worth of items (dstwo and MicroSDHC) from shoptemp and selected free HK airmail (no packaging OR shipping).

They bumped me up to registered airmail.

You are only supposed to get tracking with either registered or express mail, and it seems you automatically get registered if you by more than $50.

Did you get anything else with the acekard?

Also, it took about TWO WEEKS for a tracking # to appear for my order. Perhaps it's just yet to come?

Also #2, It's been 4 weeks since my order. should come soon


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 8, 2010)

personuser said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only a 2gb card bundled with it...


----------



## Recorderdude (Nov 8, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> personuser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, ya, that ain't gonna be $50.

Like I said, the # might have not come in yet, mine took 2 weeks to appear on the shoptemp page.

I'd wait at least another day to see what happens.


----------



## Batman55 (Nov 9, 2010)

in my 5th week and i still haven't got it


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 10, 2010)

I think it may be best that this survey is closed, since Shoptemp have switched from Hong Kong post to China Post, as well as providing a new shipping service for the UK, expedited shipping.

Apparently the trend has been that Hong Kong post has been overwhelmed by Christmas demand, and Shoptemp is also affected.


----------



## Sharido (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm guessing those who got orders in before the switch are still being delayed?


----------



## taken (Nov 10, 2010)

I been waiting for my packages to arrive since 9th october. it been four weeks so far.


----------



## Kermit00 (Nov 11, 2010)

24th Oct: Ordered an Acekard2i to germany
25th Oct: card was shipped
11th Nov: card arrived and works!


----------



## delboy13 (Nov 11, 2010)

taken said:
			
		

> I been waiting for my packages to arrive since 9th october. it been four weeks so far.


im from england aswell i have been waiting over 3 weeks


----------



## playallday (Nov 11, 2010)

.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 11, 2010)

Ordered SCDS2, informed shipped 29/10/2010, still waiting.


----------



## xXVisionZXx (Nov 12, 2010)

I think the change is going to delay my delivery even more .____. its almost 4 weeks since the item "shipped"


----------



## benno300 (Nov 12, 2010)

Ordered monday the 25th received NOW!!!
the 12th of November.


----------



## Sharido (Nov 12, 2010)

Still waiting on mine, but quick question.

First mine said it was being processed for delivery, now it says:

The item (********) was posted on 5-Nov-2010.

That it. What's it mean?


----------



## hiello (Nov 12, 2010)

Sharido said:
			
		

> Still waiting on mine, but quick question.
> 
> First mine said it was being processed for delivery, now it says:
> 
> ...



I had that message. It's in the process of leaving HK. You will have to wait and you'll get a message saying "Your item will leave hk on a date they stated".


----------



## Sharido (Nov 12, 2010)

hiello said:
			
		

> I had that message. It's in the process of leaving HK. You will have to wait and you'll get a message saying "Your item will leave hk on a date they stated".



I see. Thanks


----------



## braveheart15 (Nov 13, 2010)

still not got mine.. It left HK on the 8th... Hope its not too much longer


----------



## CWaffles (Nov 13, 2010)

Well, ordered my DSTwo on 10/13/2010....showed shipped on 10/15/2010 (shipping to US).  Finally arrived yesterday - 11/12/2010.  Happy I finally got it, but it took a while.  On the flip side, the card is GREAT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Totally worth the wait!


----------



## taken (Nov 13, 2010)

txskeets said:
			
		

> Well, ordered my DSTwo on 10/13/2010....showed shipped on 10/15/2010 (shipping to US).  Finally arrived yesterday - 11/12/2010.  Happy I finally got it, but it took a while.  On the flip side, the card is GREAT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats. I am still waiting since the 9 tth october.


----------



## Recorderdude (Nov 13, 2010)

Ordred DSTWO and SD card on Oct. 18th.

Shipped on 20th

Left HK on Nov. 5th

Arrived TODAY, the 13th, an hour earlier than mail usually comes so I MISSED IT! UGH!

Can pick it up on Monday from the local post office at eight AM.


----------



## wil hood (Nov 13, 2010)

Ordered on 25/10/10 arrived on 6/11/10, but the stuff i ordered a on 26/10/10 hasnt arrived yet.


----------



## Skiller23 (Nov 13, 2010)

personuser said:
			
		

> Ordred DSTWO and SD card on Oct. 18th.
> 
> Shipped on 20th
> 
> ...



congratulations ^^
hard luck with the recovery of the parcel but the most important it arrived


----------



## Sheimi (Nov 14, 2010)

My DSTWO came 11/13/10

Supercard DSTWO
-ordered: 11/4/2010
-shipped: 11/5/2010
-recieved: 11/13/2010

I want to say it took a week to deliver due to No mail on Veterans Day.


----------



## xXVisionZXx (Nov 14, 2010)

Its almost my 5th week and i still havent recived it .____. it shipped on the 18th of october if that helps lol


----------



## hiello (Nov 14, 2010)

link11510 said:
			
		

> My DSTWO came 11/13/10
> 
> Supercard DSTWO
> -ordered: 11/4/2010
> ...



Did you get express shipping?


----------



## Sop (Nov 14, 2010)

mine took about 2 days to arrive in australia and 2 to go through customs and get to _________


----------



## taken (Nov 14, 2010)

xXVisionZXx said:
			
		

> Its almost my 5th week and i still havent recived it .____. it shipped on the 18th of october if that helps lol


how come you are in your 5th week. I am nearly in my 5th week from the 9th october. I waiting till the 15th. Then I am getting in touch with support from shoptemp.


----------



## -Marco23- (Nov 14, 2010)

Buyed on the 21th of october, shipped the 3rd of november and arrived the 13th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Great service


----------



## Sheimi (Nov 14, 2010)

hiello said:
			
		

> link11510 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No I did not get express shipping. I chose free shipping


----------



## hiello (Nov 15, 2010)

link11510 said:
			
		

> hiello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh okay! Mine is still being held up at Customs and it's been a 5 business days. I wish customs will review it faster. lol Da\mn, you lucky person for getting it earlier than me and I bought mine on 23rd october and left hk, on 6th of november but only took two days to land but customs are holding mine. grr.


----------



## Recorderdude (Nov 15, 2010)

Picked up DSTWO from post today, and DAMN! Is it fine! The build quality is better than everyone says it is and Overall it looks great!

Copying FW, emus etc to 16gb Class 2 microSDHC card NAO.

And music and videos, plenty of that.

Verrry satisfied so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tried puting in and taking out an old minisd card and that's a bit unpleasant though. You have to wiggle and pull the card a little to remove 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 until I played a round with it a bit more, now microsds pop in and slip out like butter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




great card.


----------



## xXVisionZXx (Nov 15, 2010)

My DSTWO was ordered on the 15th of october
Then it was shipped on october 18th
Exactly 4 weeks later i recieved my DSTWO

....Now i need a way to get it out of my mom's hands o.o she intercepted it Dx


----------



## BiGbEn013 (Nov 17, 2010)

Do they still have the 1$ shipping option? I couldnt find the option when i ordered mine.
Was marked as shipped on November 2nd. Hasnt arrived yet. No worries though... Yet.


----------



## trigao (Nov 17, 2010)

BiGbEn013 said:
			
		

> Was marked as shipped on November 2nd. Hasnt arrived yet. No worries though... Yet.




me too =/


----------



## durgan (Nov 17, 2010)

Ok shipped Oct. 25th......and it just arrived today Nov. 17th....so about 3 1/2 weeks for delivery to east coast US


----------



## hiello (Nov 18, 2010)

hiello said:
			
		

> Update:
> I placed order on 21st of October, 23rd of October shipped, and 6th of November left Hong Kong.
> 
> I'll let you guys know how long it takes to get to Western Canada.



My packaged landed in Canada on 8th of November, customs passed it on November 16th and I received it November 17th.
So shipping isn't that bad especially close to the season but customs took awhile to give thumbs up on my package.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 18, 2010)

IDK yet, but it been 2-3 weeks and it not here yet... >.>


----------



## Batman55 (Nov 18, 2010)

shipped on the 18th of oct. and it still hasn't arrived 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this is the 5th week, should i re-order after this week ends?


----------



## BiGbEn013 (Nov 18, 2010)

Batman55 said:
			
		

> shipped on the 18th of oct. and it still hasn't arrived
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would contact customer support before reordering

ShopTemp.com/Support


----------



## taken (Nov 19, 2010)

Batman55 said:
			
		

> shipped on the 18th of oct. and it still hasn't arrived
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they tell you wait another week, before contacting them on your sixth week that's what they told me.
I been waiting from the 9 oct.


----------



## vegemikee (Nov 20, 2010)

Ordered a DSTWO on the 24th of October, shipped on the 25th, and arrived on the 19th of November.  Not too sure if I want to continue buying from ShopTemp again :l  Also, according to the poll, it looks like I'm the only one who's had an order come in within 4-5 weeks....


----------



## Skiller23 (Nov 20, 2010)

vegemikee said:
			
		

> Ordered a DSTWO on the 24th of October, shipped on the 25th, and arrived on the 19th of November.  Not too sure if I want to continue buying from ShopTemp again :l  Also, according to the poll, it looks like I'm the only one who's had an order come in within 4-5 weeks....


you won't find better than shoptemp, all the other shops based in china/hong kong use HK airmail or china post for free delivery, the delay's won't change


----------



## vegemikee (Nov 21, 2010)

Skiller23 said:
			
		

> vegemikee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kinda sucks, considering there are people from Australia who've gotten their stuff within 2-3 weeks.  That's a lot better than waiting 4-5 weeks ):  Oh well, if I'm in desperate need for any DS/i gear, I'll most likely shop from these guys


----------



## KireiJuice (Nov 24, 2010)

I wonder if my card will be longer than all this since I'm in Asia


----------



## vvedge (Nov 24, 2010)

To France
Order Date: 11th Nov 2010
Ship Date: 12th Nov 2010
Received : 24th Nov 2010

With China Post Air Mail $1


----------



## Bloodlust (Nov 25, 2010)

Ordered : 7th Nov
Shipped : 16th Nov
Received : ZZzzzzzzz

More than 3 weeks and still waiting...


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 25, 2010)

Bloodlust said:
			
		

> Ordered : 7th Nov
> Shipped : 16th Nov
> Received : ZZzzzzzzz
> 
> More than 3 weeks and still waiting...


What did you order? That's an unusually late shipping time.
It almost always ships next day or immediately Monday.


----------



## Batman55 (Nov 26, 2010)

So the 6th week ends tomorrow and I still haven't got it


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 26, 2010)

Ordered R4 on November 7th. Got here today. 18 days.


----------



## Batman55 (Nov 26, 2010)

Arrived today!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ordered on October 15, came today... so 6 weeks later, I think? Anyways, I'm just happy it came.


----------



## BiGbEn013 (Nov 29, 2010)

Ordered November 1st, shipped November 2nd. Came in the mail today (November 29th).
Just one day short of 4 weeks.
yay!


----------



## Hakoda (Nov 30, 2010)

Ordered November 10th. Shipped out November 11th. Got here today, November 29th. I live in CA, USA.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2010)

One month today, still nada.....


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 30, 2010)

mechagouki said:
			
		

> One month today, still nada.....



4 more weeks to go before you can complain


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 30, 2010)

Oct 29-30 still not here...


----------



## Bloodlust (Nov 30, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Bloodlust said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The USB developement board..

Shipped via china registered mail


----------



## GBAGiraffe (Dec 1, 2010)

Ordered:  Oct 31
Shipped:  Nov 1
Arrived:  Nov 30 (Today!)

So about 4 weeks to the day from order placement to receiving my goods.  For reference, I am in Central US.  
It's amazing how quickly built-up anxiety from hearing people wait as long as 6 weeks for their item can dissipate so fast when the product comes in the mail


----------



## taken (Dec 1, 2010)

yes I waited for my last order 7 weeks to come by post.

I am waiting again for my other orders to 4 weeks in again still nothing. Just waiting.


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 1, 2010)

Shoptemp.com
R4 DS Revolution Card Wood Compatible for NDS & DS Lite  ordered 12th Nov 2010 Still WAITING 
1 x SanDisk 2GB MicroSD Card  Ordered 18th Nov 2010 Still WAITING 

Shoptemp uses China Post

DScartshop.com
R4 DS Revolution Card Wood Compatible for NDS & DS Lite  ordered 18th Nov 2010  Got here today just 12 days and i think could be sooner i dint check mail yesterday not only that bu the card was CHEAPER 

DScartshop HongKong post 

LAST TIME I BUY FROM SHOPTEMP IF THEY ARE THIS SLOW i have presents to give you know


----------



## Skiller23 (Dec 1, 2010)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> Shoptemp.com
> R4 DS Revolution Card Wood Compatible for NDS & DS Lite  ordered 12th Nov 2010 Still WAITING
> 1 x SanDisk 2GB MicroSD Card  Ordered 18th Nov 2010 Still WAITING
> 
> ...


are you idiot, ITS NOT shoptemp's fault, it depends on the mail (HK post, china post...), if you received your order in 12 days with the other website it's just luck


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 1, 2010)

Skiller23 said:
			
		

> Stevetry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



shoptemp are the  ones using china post if i remember correctly they were using hongkong post before


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 2, 2010)

Uh, if they put it in the office, then it's out of their control. It's up to the post office. You can't blame them if the post office is backed up or delayed or anything. That's not their fault. 

And not to mention you ordered pretty late. You should know that it could take 8 weeks. Your fault dude.


----------



## Stewy12 (Dec 3, 2010)

Ordered 21st October

Shipped 22nd October

Delivered 3rd December

1 Day short of 6 weeks.........


----------



## taken (Dec 3, 2010)

order on the 31 october and 1st of november shipped the 2 november. still waitng.


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 4, 2010)

Order was placed October 29th, Shoptemp shipped it out November 2nd, and the order finally arrived at my home on December 1st.

Almost 5 weeks.


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 4, 2010)

431unknown said:
			
		

> Order was placed October 29th, Shoptemp shipped it out November 2nd, and the order finally arrived at my home on December 1st.
> 
> Almost 5 weeks.


Not that it matters any more sadly, since it seems free shipping is gone.
Or not, might be resolved quickly, might get some news from Shoptemp.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 4, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> 431unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On all my cards, below the price it says "Free Shipping is Available". Is it a region/country kind of thing I wonder?

Also, what payment methods does ShopTemp accept now, IF THEY are selling cards. I don't want to open a new thread, but I don't see anything on their site now about payment methods.


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 4, 2010)

I saw alert pay and something about no pay contact customer support.

I saw it after you select your shipping option(s).


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 4, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> On all my cards, below the price it says "Free Shipping is Available". Is it a region/country kind of thing I wonder?
> 
> Also, what payment methods does ShopTemp accept now, IF THEY are selling cards. I don't want to open a new thread, but I don't see anything on their site now about payment methods.



These changes have been very sudden, I think they are probably still working to update all of the information across the website.


----------



## Invghost (Dec 4, 2010)

I ordered on the 25th of November, hasn't come yet, not expecting it for about 3 weeks but i'll keep you all posted.


----------



## trigao (Dec 4, 2010)

i ordered in 28 october, shipped in 2 november..... and not come yet =/


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 5, 2010)

4-5 weeks It finally came!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !!!!


----------

